# 2021 TIDEWATER 2500 CAROLINA BAY $ 115,435.00



## SCB4U (Oct 15, 2019)

*THIS 2021 BLACK TIDEWATER 2500 CAROLINA BAY IS READY TO FISH HAS 12 INCH GARMIN IN DASH TIED IN TO YAMAHA F300 MOTOR, STEREO AND SPEAKERS WITH AMP, FIBERGLASS FACTORY T TOP WITH LED SPREADER LIGHTS FRONT AND BACK, LARGE FISH BOX, ROD LOCKER STORAGE, LIVE WELLS, DRY STORAGE BOXES AND COOLERS BUILT IN, HEAD CONSOLE, DUAL HELM SEATING WITH ARM REST, YETI COOLER AND SLIDE UNDER HELM SEATS, TACKLE STORAGE UNDER SEATS, ROCKET LAUNCHER ON SEATS, FRESH WATER SHOWER, RAW WATER WASHDOWN, UNDERWATER LIGHTS, PHONE CRADLE CHARGER, PLUS MORE THIS BOAT WONT LAST LONG LAST 2021 MODEL CALL STEVEN AT PREMIER YAMAHA IN ARANSAS PASS TO TEST RIDE THIS BEAUTY 361-758-2140






































































*


----------

